# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Can't change resin parameters in Lychee

## lesthegringo

All, I have tried to change the number of initial layers, the times and the subsequent layer times in Lychee, but for some reason when I print it always seems to print with the default Lychee resin settings. The printer is a Photon Mono X.I'm pretty certain it is me not understanding how to set it correctly and select it so any help would be appreciatedThanksLes

----------


## curious aardvark

Try chitubox

It will definitewly change the number of first layers for my proxima mono6. 

Apparently some of these settings are hardwired into the printers firmware. 

For instance: There are three movements per layer. 
peel, secondary lift and then a quick bounce up and down. 

I can't see any purpose for the third step, but no matter what settings I put in the slicer (tried 3 slicers) I cannot stop it doing the third up and down movement. 

If I could eliminate it, it would cut the printing time almost in half, without having to change any other settings.

----------

